

Ten Ways to Avoid Disaster When Your Web Services Disappear on You - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/10/30/10-ways-to-avoid-emergency-when-your-web-services-disappear-on-you/

======
dhbradshaw
What would some of the best ways be to go about making an automatic backup
system for web services? Are there currently backup systems on the market?

